# getting started with racing homers



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm new to pigeons, only been in them for about a month and only have five. I was wondering about the sport of racing homers. Where do I race and how does it all happen? Is it hard to get some good quality racing birds? I guess I would like a description of the whole thing, from birds to prep. to start to finish, lol. Hope I'm not asking for too much.

Thanks


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Here`s a guy who has Racing Pigeons....He lives in Pikesville,Tn. #423-447-6788...Call him and see where the closest club is...If he races,just join the same club...The guys there should help you get good birds etc....Good Luck.....Alamo


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

do you race birds?


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

Alamo races yes, as most here do, to get a total understanding of pigeon racing, its prob best to call that number and get a hold of a local flyer that can mentor you on flying birds, the question you asked is very broad and is prob more suited for a phone call than on here because of the length. THe club is the best place to start, you have to be in a club to do any racing, there is no way around that. if you would like to talk to me, i wouldnt mind talking with you over the phone, and answering any questions you may have.... msg me and ill give you my #


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree best way is to talk to a flyer in your area but in the meantime You tube UK pigeons, Be careful of your internet usage though, It sky rockets when you get engrossed in these.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3jBAAb61is&list=UUD7tJGcK04Rn0BUKdPTdR0g&index=3&feature=plcp


Some of the top fanciers in belguim/ the world have been interviewed this year. It explains a bit about racing pigeons and also there methods. 

Also this clip is good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgb10o2fpX0


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks, but before I bother anyone I have an iportant question. Are all races/meets on saturday? I know that's sounds odd, but I wouldn't attend for religious reasons.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Depends on the club some have it on Sundays, but for the most part it seems to be Saturdays for everyone.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Is there money to be made in racing pigeons?


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I called the number, with no response, I'll try again later. I was wondering what website should I check for the racing club nearest me?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Armanitvrs said:


> Is there money to be made in racing pigeons?


I'd say 1% make money the rest break even if they are lucky, but most loose money.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> I'd say 1% make money the rest break even if they are lucky, but most loose money.


That sure isn't encouraging. I know I shouldn't be in it just for the money, and I'm not, but I sure don't want to lose money, don't have enough of that. I'm not sure coming out "even" would make all the work of keeping racers worth it. I raise birds for more of a hobby, but I need them to pay for them-selves, and hopefully have some extras for repairs. Do you think raising homers would fit the bill?

thanks


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

racing pigeons is the hobby... if you think you wont have enough "time" or you dont want the "effort" then its prob not for you honestly. 

Racing pigeons is one the most exciting hobbies im involved in, and im in a lot of diferent hobbies and i stay busy with ( skydiving, motorcycles, dog trials, ultra marathon running, triathlons,...) for me I guess its when you see the birds come in from a tough race, and its something i cant really explain, something clicks and your just hooked, like your connected to the birds or something, hard to explain, but its simply incredible.... i keep around 100-140 pigeons and my feed bill is around 150-200.00 per month, and my combine charges 250.00 per yr for shipping to the races, our races are on saturday, yet shipped on firday, with clocking on sunday.My first yr, my feed bill was 25.00 a month and i won two races, and had the #12 best bird in texas, so you dont have to have a lot of birds or spend a lot of money, to do well. YOU ASKED IF THERE WAS MONEY TO BE MADE? the answer given was more directed at people who enter birds into one loft and money races,in which you dont have to, so your only cost is shipping birds and feed.

ITs a lot of work, but its a labor of liesure hobby. Im an ultra competive person that will spend hundreds of dollars in gas money to train my birds to be at the top of there game before season and at the first race. Others in my club will lose the first few races, let the birds get themselves into shape by the early races and be there to win the longer races, and they are competive as well. My point is you dont have to spend money to be competive, winning conisitently i think requires more money to be spent, but a hobby you can do it cheap.Its a great sport, if you dont want/ have spend time on a hobby, racing birds is not for you, this sport will hook you, im dead serious, i didnt know what a pigeon was 3 yrs ago, now its all i do in my spare time. so if your tight on time lol this one isnt for you prob


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If your worried about spending money racing pigeons,you are better off getting fancy birds,and just have them fly around your loft....It takes $$ to train(gas),medicine,feed etc...If your on a tight budget,you don`t want racing pigeons...I`m being realistic...I`m not trying to scare you...I didn`t even mention BUYING good birds to breed from...You also have to LEARN to race the birds....I know nothing about race horses....So if I wanted to get into that sport,I would need alot of money,and gain alot of info on horses,and how/what to look for when making a purchase....The guys who race pigeons,that are on this site LOVE the birds....Win/Lose or draw..We don`t care...Yes we want to win..But having the birds is probally the most important thing..The birds give us happiness,even if they don`t win races....You sound like you only want to get into this sport to make money...*THAT IS THE WRONG REASON TO START RACING PIGEONS !!! !...*
Alamo


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Their is a lot of good points. A lot of people complain to me about how much time I put into my birds, to me thats my favorite thing about them the time that they ask you to give them, it gets me out there and doing work. You can be one of those guys that starts training 6 weeks before the first race and has them out 125 miles before the first race or someone who starts 4 weeks before and takes them out 65 miles aiming to win the 300s. The first year might be a mess, but you learn quite a bit if you have a mentor to guide you, a good one anyways. You'll prolly get birds for free and some will be good some won't. When it comes time for breeding season you will see a lot of pigeons for sale and for some reason it won't seem crazy to buy that $300+ bird.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Alamo said:


> If your worried about spending money racing pigeons,you are better off getting fancy birds,and just have them fly around your loft....It takes $$ to train(gas),medicine,feed etc...If your on a tight budget,you don`t want racing pigeons...I`m being realistic...I`m not trying to scare you...I didn`t even mention BUYING good birds to breed from...You also have to LEARN to race the birds....I know nothing about race horses....So if I wanted to get into that sport,I would need alot of money,and gain alot of info on horses,and how/what to look for when making a purchase....The guys who race pigeons,that are on this site LOVE the birds....Win/Lose or draw..We don`t care...Yes we want to win..But having the birds is probally the most important thing..The birds give us happiness,even if they don`t win races....You sound like you only want to get into this sport to make money...*THAT IS THE WRONG REASON TO START RACING PIGEONS !!! !...*
> Alamo


"I know I shouldn't be in it just for the money, and I'm not," ( I posted that earlier, don't question my motives please) No it is not just for the money, I thought long and hard before posting the question "is there money to be made in racing pigeons" because I knew it would come across wrong. I told you it is a hobby, I just don't want to go broke. I've got plenty of time and willing to put alot of work/effort into it. Just don't have allot of money to start with or to lose. I raise some other pigeons and bantams aswell as ducks, and it's all for a hobby, just because I like working with/raising and being around the birds. Like someone said, "youll get hooked". And I probably will, but I want to try it out small scale first.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

So now, Is it possible to get a good start and really experiance the hobby with a tiny scale operation? I'm talking only three or four pairs of birds.


----------



## NestRing (Mar 17, 2012)

Armanitvrs said:


> So now, Is it possible to get a good start and really experiance the hobby with a tiny scale operation? I'm talking only three or four pairs of birds.


yes you can enjoy the hobby with less money, all you need is a loft with enough space, they say 2 square feet per bird,height is 4 feet and up, i myself is a pigeon racer,we only race twice a year and i only feed my pigeons with the cheapest feeds available but when races is near 1 month before the race that the time i give them special feeds, i only earn very little but i was able to enjoy pigeon racing


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes! But it will depend on how much time and effort you are willing to put in to it. Study hard, train hard, be careful of the birds you do buy, feed correctly, etc. it remains up to you. With your hard work, and some luck, you can succeed.

It will also depend on what your definition of success is. It will not be an overnight event, and you will need patience.


----------



## NestRing (Mar 17, 2012)

i have 30 birds and i spend $14 a month for the feeds, feed them twice a day, in the morning and at noon 5 o clock. i dont usually give them electrolytes, only once in 2 weeks and the electrolyte only cost $.5 i can use the electrolyte powder in 2 months....


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

that's good to know. I've got a 4 x 5 x 5 pen they'd go in. I've just got to see if I can find an odd club that holds there races on sunday.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Here you go !!....I`m doing all the work for you.....These clubs were listed....There probally more,but if they are not listed,they are hard to find....Call these clubs...Find out the closest club to where you live.....Good Luck....Alamo

Big South Fork Club.....Onieda.....#423-569-9641

Chattanooga Club.....#423-877-9357

Metro Memphis Club......#901-266-4762

Smokey Mountain Club....Sevierville.....#865-453-0574


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL, thanks a bunch. I couldn't find were they were listed online.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

are you jewish? If you are observing the Sabbath, you may be able to make arrangements to clock on sunday, and shipping is typically on Friday. Of course the race would take place on SAtuday, but your only duty would be to watch the birds trap. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

No I'm not jewish, but I observe the bible sabbath all the same, I'm a Seventh Day Adventist. That might work, so you don't even attend the starting point, you just ship your birds there?


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW, I tried all the numbers and none of them work. That's thought inspireing, lol. Where did you get those numbers from? I'll have to look there.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Alamo said:


> Here you go !!....I`m doing all the work for you.....These clubs were listed....There probally more,but if they are not listed,they are hard to find....Call these clubs...Find out the closest club to where you live.....Good Luck....Alamo
> 
> Big South Fork Club.....Onieda.....#423-569-9641
> 
> ...


Alamo - thanks for helping out.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

almondman said:


> Alamo - thanks for helping out.


Yes, I appreciate it.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I finnally found what I had been looking for, the AU website. By the way, the number for the chattanooga club is different, but thanks anyway.

thanks


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

since you looking for something decent and cheap, i say this article is preatty cool/intresting. might help i guess. it made me consider about raising no more than 10 birds. but up to you. lol.

http://www.pigeonracingpigeon.com/whats-new/tiny-loft-fascinating-pigeon-racing-method/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought the advice about breeding fancy pigeons was good if one wants to be a breeder and sell pigeons.. homers have a window to be sold before they get too old to settled to someones loft, where a fancy breed can be sold at anytime a buyer sees you're ad. Oh and Im a learning that some of these fancy breed can be loft flown and trap trained... just don't take them down the road.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaoLoft said:


> since you looking for something decent and cheap, i say this article is preatty cool/intresting. might help i guess. it made me consider about raising no more than 10 birds. but up to you. lol.
> 
> http://www.pigeonracingpigeon.com/whats-new/tiny-loft-fascinating-pigeon-racing-method/


Wow, that's amazing. And can someone explain this statement. "All that Ron feeds is beans. I’ll repeat that in case any of you think that this is a misprint. Beans! Yes beans, just beans and nothing but beans." Ok, so I just read that beans are toxic, explanation please. What kind of beans?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Armanitvrs said:


> Wow, that's amazing. And can someone explain this statement. "All that Ron feeds is beans. I’ll repeat that in case any of you think that this is a misprint. Beans! Yes beans, just beans and nothing but beans." Ok, so I just read that beans are toxic, explanation please. What kind of beans?


They probably mean legumes..which can be beans...but pigeons eat the legumes that are peas and lentles and peanuts..

"Well known legumes include alfalfa, clover, peas, beans, lentils, lupins, and peanuts (a peanut is a legume whose pod does not split open on its own)."

I like the thought that they have a more varied diet..with grains as well.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I thought the advise about breeding fancy pigeons was good if one wants to be a breeder and sell pigeons.. homers have a window to be sold before they get too old to settled to someones loft, where a fancy breed can be sold at anytime a buyer sees you're ad. Oh and Im a learning that some of these fancy breed can be loft flown and trap trained... just don't take them down the road.


You would be suprised even at how many fancy breeds can be road trained. I think any breed of pigeon that can physically fly can be loft and trap trained. I've had all sorts out flying.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> You would be suprised even at how many fancy breeds can be road trained. I think any breed of pigeon that can physically fly can be loft and trap trained. I've had all sorts out flying.


really!?, I have not tried that.. but have been pleasantly surprized by some who needed to be put out of the fancy bird loft for bullying and put in the homer loft.. I said ok lets see what they do...all that have got out on mistake or moved on purpose have flown and trapped in without being trapped trained.. one that was worrisome because I have heard this breed (swallow pigeon) like to take off never to be seen.. well It did not happen here..he is flying with my homers and trapping just fine. not sure if I would take him down the road..just don't have a good enough reason...lol..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree, Not really any purpose taking other breeds down the road unless its just to get them to fly more.

I have not heard that about swallows but archangels can be a bit like that, I have found my thief pouters really bad for getting lost too.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

About the fancy breed idea. I do have some german modenas and horseman, and would probably be interested in some pouters (pigmy, english, brunners), but in addition to the racing homers. I guess it's just pigeon math. I would definitaly start small with the homers though. like I said, only three or four pair, and see what happens from there. I would also like to get some FOR's. lol


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I wanted to start with 3 or 4 pair, I have 12, I've only had pigeons for a year. lol


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

pigeon math at it's best, lol.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

No I didn't breed any of my breeding pairs. But when you retire a few from the race team, you buy 2 pairs, you inherit a few, and then your gifted birds that won diplomas or have raised race winners, you don't really say no to that.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Yea, makes sense. Are racers all you have? And how do you like racing? Maybe you could tell me alittle more about the sport.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Armanitvrs said:


> Yea, makes sense. Are racers all you have? And how do you like racing? Maybe you could tell me alittle more about the sport.


I have a few droppers as well, nothing I breed from, I just have them.

I like racing, I don't know how to explain it...why would driving 25+ miles everyday for a month, being pooped on, scraping the loft, having 365 day animal you need to take care of that you can't take with you be fun? It just is.

Its love, you appreciate the birds so much you are amazed and inspired by how pure they are. I truly believe that they come home because they LOVE their home and that if they didn't they wouldn't come home. I also appreciate their physical capabilities, flying 600 miles in one day, or when their is a tail wind and you have those super fast time. The best part is those very tough races and the birds come home. 

Here's what I do:
Clean the loft everyday.
Feed in the morning
Feed in the evening
Fresh water everyday with vitamins everyday and every 2 weeks I put ACV in the water for 2-3 days in a row.
4 weeks before the first race I start training like this:
3 tosses at 2 miles
2 tosses at 10 miles
2 tosses at 15 miles
2 tosses at 25 miles
7 tosses at 35 miles
2 tosses at 50 miles
1 at 65 miles.
Honestly I probably do way more than 7 tosses at 35 miles, this year I would like to take them out 65 miles twice and 100 miles once. I don't take a day off unless I think they need it, (they come home tired from a toss) plus if it is raining you get the day off anyways.

If your driving to your 35 mile spot and you hit a bunch of fog after driving only 15 miles than turn around and release them at 13-12 miles. If you have a head wind and you had wanted to take them 25 miles, take them 20 miles. If you have a tail wind and you wanted to go 25 miles than go 30 miles that day. If its raining keep them home. Let them out at least 30-45 minutes after sun rise and never during the afternoon heat. Remember the birds are released from the races in the morning, so why train in the evening? You want to try and simulate the races as much as possible.

Another thing birds are lost....in my opinion to make racing worth it you should raise at least 25-30 young birds. The hawks will take some, some might just fly off, a few will get lost in training, a few more in the races. Sometimes you have a lot of good birds and barely loose any, other times you mess up and only have 5.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I haven't been on for awhile. But wow, that sure is some serious dedication. Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Armanitvrs said:


> I haven't been on for awhile. But wow, that sure is some serious dedication. Two thumbs up from me.


Yikes my friend I only went into depth halfway there's way more that I left out!


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL, I can't imagine what more you could add, I guess breeding them.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I find loft flying to be more work than road training. I try to give them open loft but if there is a hawk problem then they are cut down to an hour in the morning and an hour in the evening. My breeders get a bath once a week while the racers get it twice a week. I also try to give them brewers yeast and garlic powder with safflower oil in the feed twice a week as well. I spend time with the birds too so they can be tame and easy to catch, I'll admit I kind of stop giving the breeders the attention I would normally give them. I like to go through all my birds everyday and handle them, which isn't much of an issue since I keep a very small number of pigeons.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Alot of work, but the "work" Is really just as much fun when you enjoy what your doing, your messing with the birds all the same.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

you got it armanitvrs, its all about treating those little athletes the best you can, and giving them the best opportunity to win. Racing pigeons are super athletes, and need lots of training to get them into peak form. Think of a kenyan marathon runner, and his routine needed to win a marathon, they run a hundred miles a week probably! 

good luck and enjoy your birds. BTW in regards to small teams, granted I have a huge YB team this year, and will prob fly two lofts, last year, I won a race and was always in top 5% with a 12 bird team... so the amount of birds doesnt keep you from doing well!!!


----------



## NestRing (Mar 17, 2012)

at some point i believe with rotondo's way of training, single toss them at a good distance, a good bird will always come home, what i do is i single toss them every town only once, and town here is 5 miles apart, i do it at 5 miles, then 10 miles, 20 miles (4 towns, i bypass the 3rd town), then 40 miles, 75 miles, and last 100 miles...remember i do it only once and its a single toss, this way you can tell which bird has the potential, at the end i know i have a good birds, dont treat them like kings and queens ( i mean dont hurt them or abuse them), they are racers, its in their blood. this way you know which are the followers and the leaders and i think this is the best way of training, you let the basket cull the inferior ones


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Armanitvrs said:


> I'm new to pigeons, only been in them for about a month and only have five. I was wondering about the sport of racing homers. Where do I race and how does it all happen? Is it hard to get some good quality racing birds? I guess I would like a description of the whole thing, from birds to prep. to start to finish, lol. Hope I'm not asking for too much.
> 
> Thanks


 I think it would require about 4000 posts to respond to your questions. 
Suggest you use the search tool and spend a few months going through some of the thousands of posts on this site, that and the many hundreds of links offered in these posts, will provides many thousands of hours of reading. Once you get through all of those, you will be up to speed as a novice.


----------

